# How many Bigfoots will fit in back of pickup w/topper?



## FWLMOOD (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone know about how many bigfoots will fit in the back of a shortbox (6' bed) pickup with a topper?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

2dozen


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a buddy that ran about that many, he made a long metal rod with a hook on the end for slidding them all out and pushing them in. It worked pretty slick. I guess it all depends on how you want to jam them into the bed.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was squeezing 3 dozen in a 5x6x4 trailer. When I removed the heads I gained room for another dozen. So I'm guessing 3 if you remove the heads.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Not sure about a 6' bed but I can get 50 with 5 laydown blinds in my 8' bed. Stack them like firewood(most still have feet/heads on) and you'll get more than you think. Everything plus the dead birds have to go in the back seat though. :rollin:

Alex


----------



## FWLMOOD (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to try to squeeze in 40. If they don't fit I guess it will be a good excuse to finally get a trailer. :beer:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Get some Real Geese silhouettes! Best decoy out there,forget about this nonsense and enclosed trailers and such.


----------



## wihunter86 (Aug 28, 2011)

I fit 120 fullbody snows a layout blind and a big cooler in. My 6 foot box on my 97 Chevy with a cargo net stretched out so I think. The 40 bigfoots shouldn't be a problem I wouldn't think. I makes things a lot easier if you don't have to haul a trailer around.


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I was squeezing 3 dozen in a 5x6x4 trailer. When I removed the heads I gained room for another dozen. So I'm guessing 3 if you remove the heads.


 if you removed the heads your basically using shells. Depending how you feel, I'm getting full bodies soon to make set up faster... I could fit hundreds of 24" flambeau shells into the back of my brothers ford ranger


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

This makes a very strong argument for full body lessers from Avery, FA, etc. I run a good portion of lessers and some full size deeks. It is amazing how much less space they take. The mix of sizes adds realism too. I would never go back to only big deeks. Sometimes I haul out 2 dozen...in my Metro!


----------

